# Mac Installer aus .product Datei - Programm öffnet sich nicht



## benkno (10. Sep 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben ein auf osgi Bundles basierendes Projekt, dieses wird über eine .product datei in eclipse verwaltet. exportieren über linux und windows klappt einwandfrei, daraus entsteht jeweils ein Ordner oder gepacktes Archiv (was man eben auswählt). In Windows wird dieser Ordner mit Hilfe eines nsi scripts in eine setup exe umgewandelt. Bei einem Export für cocoa(mac entwicklerumgebung) sollte man laut Anleitung den entstehenden Ordner (vorher ein tar.gz Archiv) modifizieren und anschließend mit dem package manager eine Datei erstellen. Dies klappt einwandfrei und ich kann das Programm installieren. Beim Öffnen erscheint folgender Fehler:


!SESSION 2014-09-10 17:46:00.270 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.version=1.6.0_65
java.vendor=Apple Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=macosx, ARCH=x86_64, WS=cocoa, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments: -keyring /Users/bekay/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation
Command-line arguments: -os macosx -ws cocoa -arch x86_64 -keyring /Users/bekay/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-09-10 17:46:01.464
!MESSAGE The following is a complete list of bundles which are not resolved, see the prior log entry for the root cause if it exists:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-09-10 17:46:01.464
!MESSAGE Bundle com.sebulli.fakturama_1.6.6 [5] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2014-09-10 17:46:01.465
!MESSAGE Bundle com.sebulli.fakturama.help_1.6.6 [6] was not resolved.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2014-09-10 17:46:01.466
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.RuntimeException: Application "com.sebulli.fakturama.application" could not be found in the registry. The applications available are: org.eclipse.equinox.app.error, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.garbagecollector.application, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.publisher.InstallPublisher, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.publisher.EclipseGenerator, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.publisher.ProductPublisher, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.publisher.FeaturesAndBundlesPublisher, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.reconciler.application, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.repository.repo2runnable, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.repository.metadataverifier, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.artifact.repository.mirrorApplication, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.metadata.repository.mirrorApplication, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.updatesite.UpdateSitePublisher, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.publisher.UpdateSitePublisher, org.eclipse.equinox.p2.publisher.CategoryPublisher, org.eclipse.help.base.infocenterApplication, org.eclipse.help.base.helpApplication, org.eclipse.help.base.indexTool.
at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.startDefaultApp(EclipseAppContainer.java:248)
at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.MainApplicationLauncher.run(MainApplicationLauncher.java:29)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:344)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:622)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:577)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1410)

Hat jemand eine Idee?!

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## dzim (10. Sep 2014)

Hast du noch einmal probiert fehlende Dependecies nachzuladen? Egal, ob eucher .product auf bundles direkt oder features (dann halt dort) besteht?
Verstehe ich es richtig, das ihr den Export echt jedes mal separat jedes mal auf einer dedizierten Kiste macht (Linux, Win und Mac getrennt)??? Wenn die Antwort JA lautet: schaut euch mal das delta-Pack an... Wenn NEIN, dann ignorier die Frage.

Mehr aber fällt mir dazu leider nicht ein.


----------

